# Oak lumber moisture?



## wyatt earp (Jul 16, 2008)

I have built a couple of bookcases and a lower tv media stand. I went to a local saw mill to buy some red oak lumber, 1''x8'' and 2''x8''. I built everything and stained it already.

This lumber is rough cut, not kiln dried or anything. I used a table saw and a belt sander to get the sizes I wanted, no planer yet. It was wet enough that when I used my pocket hole jig you could see some moisture around the freshly drilled hole.

Well last night I was looking at an old Wood magazine and saw an ad for a moisture meter, and the caption read something along the lines of, don't let your projects be ruined by moisture.

So, did I make a big mistake? Is the furniture ruined? Is there anything I can do?

Thanks for the help, Wyatt


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Probably. Hope for the best.

Jerry


----------



## wyatt earp (Jul 16, 2008)

> Probably. Hope for the best.



What exactly is going to happen? Shrink? Fall apart?

What should I have done? Let it sit for a while, how long?

Thanks, Wyatt


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI wyatt earp

It's a good chance it will Shrink,fall apart I don't think so but I'm almost sure you will have some big cracks in the joints...and a bow or two in the stock  

2 years of drying is a good rule to go by...but it may take longer for the thicker boards...

There's a saying Junk in Junk out or you can't make a silk purse out of a cows ear. 

==========



wyatt earp said:


> What exactly is going to happen? Shrink? Fall apart?
> 
> What should I have done? Let it sit for a while, how long?
> 
> Thanks, Wyatt


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Wyatt, I think the rule of thumb in drying wood is about a year for each inch of thickness. Maybe the attached PDF will help.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The rule of thumb for air drying is one year for each inch of thickness. In the future you should buy lumber that has been dried(kiln or air).

Jerry


----------



## wyatt earp (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there anything I can do right now to the furniture I have already built?

I am about 75% done on a bed with the same lumber. Should I just scrap that or go ahead and finish it and hope for the best? Also, where would be a better place to store the furniture for the next 4 months: in the house or in a shop(not climate controlled)?

I won't be using the furniture until Christmas. If I go ahead and finish the bed, should I stain it now or wait until December? Or does that even matter? I had planned to have a media center, 2 bookcases, and a dining room table built by Christmas (wedding present for my fiance).

Thanks for the help, and I've got my fingers crossed, Wyatt


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Wyatt,

Your moisture content should be anywhere between 6-8%. Anything more, it needs to dry longer, any less, you'll have cracking and warpage. I hate to say it but, it would be wise to start over with dryer wood.

You can store your wood either inside or outside. Outside, it needs to be covered and well supported. Probably best if stored in an old shed. As for climate control, not needed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wyatt, since you are almost done go ahead and finish your project. Be sure to apply the finish to all parts to seal it. It may be a loss but you might get lucky. We all live and learn. Rough cut does not mean freshly cut, and your lumber may have had time to air dry on the racks and then gotten wet. We will all keep our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## wyatt earp (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I went ahead and finished the bed last night. I already stained the media stand and bookcases but have not stained the bed yet. I still have not put any polyurethane on the stuff I have stained. 

Should I go ahead and put the polyurethane on the media stand and the bookcases and stain and polyurethane the bed?

Thank you for the help, Wyatt


----------

